# New Girl



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

I decided to foster a dog even though my heart is still very heavy from losing my special girl last year. I may adopt her, and that is the intent, but i wanted a trial run to see if i'm ready for another dog in the house just so I decided to bring Lexie home from the rescue i volunteer at and see how it went with my Boy Mongo. She's obviously not lived in a house and is uncomfortable inside (its fine no pressure to come in but i will crate her at bed time) loves her ball and seems like a happy dog. Lexie (sounds like a stripper name) is very sweet - about 3 yrs and seems like her and the boy are at least tolerant of each other - fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She is very lovely, I hope all works out for all of you.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

How adorable! Hope it works with them!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

She is 'wickedly cute', actually beautiful in my eyes! Hope all goes well.


----------



## karmen_maddison (Aug 21, 2021)

mikegray660 said:


> I decided to foster a dog even though my heart is still very heavy from losing my special girl last year. I may adopt her, and that is the intent, but i wanted a trial run to see if i'm ready for another dog in the house snaptube vidmate  just so I decided to bring Lexie home from the rescue i volunteer at and see how it went with my Boy Mongo. She's obviously not lived in a house and is uncomfortable inside (its fine no pressure to come in but i will crate her at bed time) loves her ball and seems like a happy dog. Lexie (sounds like a stripper name) is very sweet - about 3 yrs and seems like her and the boy are at least tolerant of each other - fingers crossed it goes well


She is a cutie


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

so far pretty good


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

awesome….she’s beautiful


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

So fun they'll play tug together already! Good luck.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

mikegray660 said:


> I decided to foster a dog even though my heart is still very heavy from losing my special girl last year. I may adopt her, and that is the intent, but i wanted a trial run to see if i'm ready for another dog in the house just so I decided to bring Lexie home from the rescue i volunteer at and see how it went with my Boy Mongo. She's obviously not lived in a house and is uncomfortable inside (its fine no pressure to come in but i will crate her at bed time) loves her ball and seems like a happy dog. Lexie (sounds like a stripper name) is very sweet - about 3 yrs and seems like her and the boy are at least tolerant of each other - fingers crossed it goes well
> 
> View attachment 579410
> 
> ...


My wife's name is Lexie and I am really offended.













No not really, but you should remember that this is a public forum with a lot of members.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

David
i don't think anything negative about strippers -in fact i like them a lot!


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Official adopting next week - now just need a new name


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

mikegray660 said:


> Official adopting next week - now just need a new name
> 
> View attachment 580451
> View attachment 580452


Congratulations, to all three of you! Lexie is a fun name that suggests a happy feeling and personality. Keep the name, IMHO.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

New official name is Jolene - thanks to Dolly!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Congrats Jolene!


----------

